
Sublime Tutor – Interactive Sublime Text Tutor - ohyoutravel
https://sublimetutor.com/
======
ohyoutravel
Since I've been coding more, I was looking to make the switch from Notepad++
to Sublime Text, which is what everyone seems to recommend. I found this
tutorial and went through it over the past few days. At first, I couldn't see
the difference between ST and Notepad++, but now really see how well ST works.
The key for me was having my own code open contemporaneously and trying what I
was learning on my own code.

Anyways, definitely increased my productivity greatly! Thought I would share.

~~~
thanatropism
I find ST to be crashy, particularly if you pile on a few plug-ins. Notepad++
was a breath of fresh air in that department.

~~~
joshschreuder
I've had the plugin host crash a handful of times in the last 5 years, but
never had the editor itself crash due to plugins. In fact, I'm pretty sure
that's why the plugin host exists in the first place.

~~~
veidr
The plugin host only exists in the beta version (v3), though, right?

~~~
joshschreuder
Not sure, you might be right. I have been using v3 for a long long time now,
so I can't say for sure.

------
brightball
I was actually thinking just yesterday, "I wish there was some Sublime
tutorial that just repetitively worked you through keystrokes to learn the
muscle memory. That's been the biggest impediment to moving off of Textmate."

And then this. Thank you Hacker News AI for predicting exactly what I need to
read today.

Now...is there something like this for Ubuntu?

~~~
zer0t3ch
> Now...is there something like this for Ubuntu?

As in a similar tutorial for Ubuntu? If that's what you're asking, then not
really. Pretty difficult to learn an OS. Though you might be able to find some
similar stuff for bash or vim if you look hard enough.

~~~
9bit
> Pretty difficult to learn an OS.

Ubuntu is not what I would call "pretty difficult to learn." Using it as your
primary OS for 1-4 days is pretty much enough.

~~~
zer0t3ch
My point is that you can't really "learn" an OS. Linux distros are a
combination of hundreds or thousands of tools. Yeah, you could get the hang of
using Ubuntu in under a day, but you can't just "learn" all the stuff it can
do.

------
ggregoire
For those interested: you can use Sublime Text keyboard shortcuts in VSCode.

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=ms-
vscod...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=ms-
vscode.sublime-keybindings)

~~~
Achshar
It's a step in that direction but some key things don't work. Like the
behavior of ctrl+shift+D is not available in VS code. Neither is multiple
cursor copy/paste. Text drag & drop is missing. There are many other small
quirks that won't let me make the move. A decent ftp client is also not there.
The only one that works is shitty entire folder sync, I can't upload
individual files. Their git and intelliJ integration is good though.

~~~
fudgy73
ctrl + shift + d in Sublime is shift + alt + down in VS Code. Multiple cursor
copy & paste works fine.

~~~
Achshar
No it's not. It copies the entire line in VS code. In sublime it copies the
selected text. Huge difference.

------
jdironman
I thought this said 'Sublime Tour' and started to get excited the band was
coming back and then I remembered. :(

~~~
nacs
Then you remembered you were on HN?

------
JohnKacz
I'm sure this is a great resource for those starting or just switching to ST3,
but I wonder how the value holds up for those who have been using this editor
for awhile now. Can anyone share their experience?

~~~
Philipp__
Idk, it's still best GUI editor in terms of performance, but I don't like it
because of the price and it's not open source(but I can see the price being
justifiable). I used ST2 for some time until I moved to Vim, and after few
years of Vim I moved to Emacs.

And I think I've finally achieved what I wanted from the beginning,
programmable environment. Editing speed is not nowhere near close to my
proficiency in Vim, _but_ the things that really make my code better in the
end is not faster typing but REPLs, and all those nice interfaces and plugins
(I don't like to call Emacs plugins, plugins, because I believe they are much
more than that, they usually provide you completely new environment with huge
array of possibilities). So in the end I think it always comes down to Vim and
Emacs. You hit the limitations pretty fast with other editors, your needs and
technologies you work with change, so ST3 can be fine for you for some period,
or much longer than it did for me, but I think it is worth at least trying to
learn one of those 2 pesky old editors that everybody goes crazy about.
Because people go crazy about them for a reason. ST3, hmm, not so much.

~~~
sreenadh
I too have come to that conclusion and I have started to learn VIM. Emacs is
scary. How is spacemacs? Thats seems like the new cool kid in the block.

~~~
Philipp__
I didn't like spacemacs, but that's just me. Whole point of Emacs for me is
customizing it to your own liking, spacemacs feels just forced to me. Even
Emacs+EVIL feels much better, but then again, that is just me.

------
Syntaf
How great is sublime compared to Atom? I'm at my wits end with Atom but feel
like I have no other windows text editor that can compete (even though I
detest atoms interface and how buggy it is).

~~~
IcePenguino
Every time someone is frustrated with Atom, we are obligated to suggest VS
Code, because VS Code is actually pretty awesome.

~~~
jsmeaton
I keep Sublime Text around for ephemeral scratch space, for quickly opening
and then closing files, and for browsing through large files. Otherwise VS
Code for my editing.

------
ohstopitu
For those who use sublime (I've moved to Atom and then VS Code), how is
Sublime 3 ? (and is it any good for a JS/TS developer?)

~~~
nickjj
I still use it after spending months with Atom and VSCode.

Currently I use it mainly for Python, Ruby and Elixir but it has great JS
packages too.

If you're curious and want to see screenshots of a bunch of packages and how
to install them, I whipped up a post about it a while back:

[https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/25-sublime-text-3-packages-
fo...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/25-sublime-text-3-packages-for-polyglot-
programmers)

------
sedzia
You can also check out
[https://sublimetextbook.com](https://sublimetextbook.com) Preview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izk7yzcb-
rE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izk7yzcb-rE)

------
rissika
This is pretty awesome! Thanks a lot.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I'll definitely give this a look, although given that I use Sublime almost
exclusively in Vintage mode, I wonder how many of the tips will apply.

------
omouse
Congrats on catching up to Emacs which has had a tutorial built in for
decades. _pops open the champagne_

